# Is 7000 + Incentive salary is okei for survive in dubai?



## hitentolia2000 (May 24, 2014)

Hi,
I have a offer for 7000 aed + incentive in sales field. Is it okei for survival with family?

we are 3 members in family. myself+ spouse + 3 yrs old boy

thanks


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Depends on your lifestyle and expenses. Make sure you get medical coverage from your firm. Other than that, you may have to compromise on the schooling for your child, as some of the better schools charge an arm and a leg in fees. However, a lot will depend on the amount of incentives you are able to earn on a consistent basis.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Please take some time and read the stickies. 

There is already thread which will focus on salary: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a-128.html


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

7000 AED for a family living in Dubai ???? it would be get very hard for you.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

What do you mean by incentives?

You can live in Sharjah, be very watchful of your expenses, and just get by, not sure how much you'll save.

Many families are living on such salary, but live a simple life. Or, you could be in the UAE and your family back home, maybe till you find a better job, or see how it goes.

Wishing you all the luck.

Just a break down:
Rent 2000 AED
Car Load + Gas = 1000 AED
Food = 1,200
School = 500-1000

It is managable, if you gonna take it, go alone for a while, test the waters.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Have they not just raised the minimum basic salary on which you can sponsor your family to AED 10,000?


----------



## hitentolia2000 (May 24, 2014)

No salary is 7000 fix but incentives are there . I am in sales field so everywhere fix part and incentive part available. I have 13 yrs sales experience but i din't find more salary here due to in UAE I am new and my all experience from India. So all are take zero for UAE . And I need a driving license of here so with out license getting job in sales at UAE is quit difficult so I dont have more choice thats a why I accept 7000 + incentive job


----------



## Johnny_ (Apr 6, 2014)

From what I have learnt, it all depends on your expenses. A lot of people commute from Sharjah, the real estate cost is too high in Dubai. 
I too will be in the same boat in a few months.


----------



## hitentolia2000 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the same.
If I want to live in Sharjah in studio . which location is okey for live . I need always up down from Sharjah to nakheel Dubai . and what current rent for studio there? Schooling for my kid also required he is 3 yrs old


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

hitentolia2000 said:


> Thanks for the same. If I want to live in Sharjah in studio . which location is okey for live . I need always up down from Sharjah to nakheel Dubai . and what current rent for studio there? Schooling for my kid also required he is 3 yrs old


And are you sure you'll be able to sponsor your family?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

vantage said:


> Have they not just raised the minimum basic salary on which you can sponsor your family to AED 10,000?


No..that turned out to be a false news based on assumptions, and the immigration department denied it. The minimum salary requirement remains at 4,000.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, if you are earning 20-25K INR per month in a big city in India then move for 7K AED per month. Otherwise don't


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Also look into Ajman. I know some people live in Ajman and commute daily to Dubai. Live near E311 and it will be a salik free, light traffic commute from what they tell me. And the rent is very cheap. You can get a 1 bedroom for 25k per year for basic or something very nice for 35k with sea view.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Also look into Ajman. I know some people live in Ajman and commute daily to Dubai. Live near E311 and it will be a salik free, light traffic commute from what they tell me. And the rent is very cheap. You can get a 1 bedroom for 25k per year for basic or something very nice for 35k with sea view.

Also, you'll want to make sure you're bringing cash with you to get your started...assuming your company will cover your moving expenses, transportation, and hotel while you're getting visas sorted and finding an apartment, the other larger expenses will be as follows:

rent an apartment (3 months rent up front (if doing 4 checks) plus deposit plus commission, assuming 25k per year apartment) 6250 3 months rent, deposit 5% 1250, commission 5% 1250 = 8,750

Utilities deposit 1k

Furniture/Appliances - this can be done bit by bit finding deals on dubizzle, but I would say 10k will be needed to at least get the necessities. 

So to be safe lets say you should be bringing 25k AED with you to get life started. 

This is all assuming you get a license and a car, in which case also these costs follow:

car - depends of course what you get but you need to figure AT LEAST a cost of 15,000 for a car including transfer inspection insurance

license - 4-6k

If you don't purchase a car, there are transport services that run from sharjah/ajman to dubai every day for a monthly cost. Depending on the pick up and drop off locations I think 300-600 AED per month for that, so do your research on that. 

All in all, 7K is doable barely for a family, but it will be VERY tight. And when your child starts school, even tighter. I hope you make 5k at least a month in sales commission or incentives, which will really help you. 

You need to weigh your options and lifestyle right now in India vs what it will be in UAE. How basic or luxurious are you living now? If you will be the same coming to UAE then you may want to try. IF you are totally down in India right now, no job, low lifestyle, then it will be an upgrade. And if you are living comfortably in India right now, then stay there because coming here will be a tight living with very difficult future growth opportunity...I know many people that have come and gone thinking they will start with a low paying job and work their way up but things don't really work like that here. Companies can always find someone new willing to work for that rate. 

But in the end, it's something you should discuss with the family and figure out. Is it worth moving? Can you handle the initial expenses? And is everyone ready to live on a tight budget? If the answers are yes, welcome.


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

I think Jonjovic is right, it depends on your life style

Values

Obligation

Advice : Invest on your self, driving licence , health and education so that this number changes over time period because inflation and expense is going to change

this is a challenging city best of luck 

Note : Please if you find this information helpful click on thanks on top right of this message


----------

